# first timer



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Im new to bow hunting and was wondering if anyone could give me some beginer tips?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

A very broad question but....Get an experienced hunter/shooter/pro shop connection to get set up correctly,shooting correctly and to bounce questions off.Start shooting correctly right from the beginning,not after acquiring poor gear and habits.
Good hunting,its a great sport and addiction.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Practice, practice, and practice. It's not like rifle hunting, in that you can put your rifle away in mid Nov after the season, and shoot 2 rounds in late October and be prepared to hunt. I started shooting my bow about 2 months ago for this year, and shoot once or twice a week (it's not only practice, it's enjoyable.) Confidence is a big part of accurately shooting archery equipment, IMHO, especially when you start getting out to 30 yards and beyond.

duckp is right though, it's a very broad question. If you have any more specific questions, I'd be happy to answer them for ya  Or at least give you my opinion :thumb:


----------

